# guess stain on Mahogany deck



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is a before photo of a deck restoration project I just finished. See if you can guess what stain was applied and failed twice in a row. {Hint: it's Chris' favorite stain <-- sarcasm}


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Peno-turn-blacko-fin?


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Peno-turn-blacko-fin?


Righto - I thought you might like to see it. It's actually the first time I have seen a Peno-blacko-fin deck for myself - it's exactly how I would have imagined it from what other guys have said.

I actually like this company now, they did all the selling for me. It's this supposedly uber high end deck stain product that all the specialty stores reccommend for exotic hardwoods. Customer loves the finish initially and it fails - they try again, and it fails again. Then they call me. I hope my local paint store sells a lot of this product!


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Was it ever good? Seriously, I don't know, never used it. Was it killed by voc regs, or just always garbage? I have heard nightmare stories about it for a few years now.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

kdpaint said:


> Was it ever good? Seriously, I don't know, never used it. Was it killed by voc regs, or just always garbage? I have heard nightmare stories about it for a few years now.


 I don't know, never used the product, just know that it has this mythical following. Once you used it, high end designers and architects magically call your phone number and you enter this alternate universe of uber high end clients and uber high end money. 

The very best local paint dealers put their reputation out for this product and I have no idea why? Just glad I didn't get sucked into it - although I did get sucked into another one - but that's a totally different storey.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Last mahogany deck I re-did from Peno looked like someone lit a fire on it. It looked char'ed all over. After a good wash and some 623 it looked great. Scary to see for the first time.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Here it is restored, stain is still settling into the wood at this point in the hot sun.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Did you use a "favorite local product?"


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

kdpaint said:


> Did you use a "favorite local product?"


 No - but I may start using it again. I kind of got spoiled with stains with conditioning oils that don't flash.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

looks great dan, post a picture of the brush you use to apply to the floor


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> looks great dan, post a picture of the brush you use to apply to the floor


 why?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I have been trying differnt tools to apply stain to floors and was curios as to what you used


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

For hardwoods, I use a lambswool applicator. The same as if I was poly'ing indoor hardwood floors.


----------



## paintkrol (Jul 20, 2012)

OK Guys, I've read everything you experienced experts write and I'm still confused. My builder is about to rebuild our LR deck. It's part of the actual post and beam Deck House construction, not an add-on, so the construction is not simple and is thus very (to me) expensive. He's using the Deck House mahogany products for the rail systems, spacers and post covers; KDAT yellow pine for the decking boards; laminated beams. He will sand and stain everything on all sides before installation. The deck is shaded by the dense woods in summer and faces SW on the side of a hill. Never much sun exposure. We want the mahogany protected but natural color so a clear stain is obvious. Which one still isn't clear. (No pun...) For the rest I'd like a translucent just because of the "easier" maintenence, leaning to SRD translucent. Any advice would be much appreciated. I'm one of those homeowner who's willing to go to a good paint dealer and buy the professional product. I've given my two sense to Sikkens about their HD product line mistake.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This user has been denied access after this third DIY question. .


----------

